# Salsa Mukluk IGH



## seth586 (May 11, 2010)

So the Salsa Mukluk frame set has a 170mm dropout in the rear, with an optional Salsa 35mm space out kit to fit 135mm hubs with 17.5mm offset wheels.

Has anyone utilized this space out kit to install an IGH on their Mukluk? Can you share your experiences, snags, or otherwise unplanned problems going this route?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Spacer kit won't work on 135mm OLD IGHs without significant fabrication on owner's part. Only MukLuk IGH option I'm aware of is a three speed SA hub with 170mm old, SX-RK3:
http://www.sturmey-archer.com/products/hubs/cid/3/id/39/specs/1


----------



## seth586 (May 11, 2010)

Besides, say a torque arm having to be extended an additional lateral 35mm, what is preventing it from happening?

I'm aware of that 3 speed IGH, but I really don't consider it an option.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

If you coupled that 3 spd with a Hammerschmidt, you'd have a wider range than an Alfine.


----------



## dickyelsdon (Dec 22, 2010)

Im sure you could use a rohloff with the Salsa space out kit if you used a monkey-bone for torque duties (cant think why that wouldnt work?). Ad for a Alfine tho, thats where you struggle as they are not QR.


----------



## seth586 (May 11, 2010)

I see that the Hammerschmidt uses the Howitzer BBs, do they come in 100mm spacing? I only see the standard 68mm on SRAM's website.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

You could also do a Schlumpf. They are in the process of manufacturing some 100mm BB units.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Here's a Howitzer 100mm BB:
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9461&category=346

Looks different than a Hammerschmitt bb:
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=28553&category=346

"Required bottom bracket for HammerSchmidt cranksets "


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

pursuiter said:


> Here's a Howitzer 100mm BB:
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9461&category=346
> 
> Looks different than a Hammerschmitt bb:
> ...


The splines are the same, but the cups - specifically THE cup on the driveside is different. Looking at the service manual (on sram.com) it calls for an ISIS BB tool for that cup vs the outboard BB tool. You'd have to buy both and swap cups, but it might also be that the axle has a different bearing shoulder. I note that Universal sells the Hammerschmidt crankset w/o BB.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

wadester said:


> The splines are the same, but the cups - specifically THE cup on the driveside is different. Looking at the service manual (on sram.com) it calls for an ISIS BB tool for that cup vs the outboard BB tool. You'd have to buy both and swap cups, but it might also be that the axle has a different bearing shoulder. I note that Universal sells the Hammerschmidt crankset w/o BB.


I can confirm that the Hammerschmidt BB and crankset are meant for each other.

The axle is asymmetrical.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Any IGH with a non-QR axle (most of them) won't work, and most (maybe all) of them have special axles that can't be swapped out.
Hammerschmidt requires ISCG tabs, which the Mukluk does not have.


----------

